# Ways to increase my mental ability



## vaibhav23 (Mar 24, 2012)

I am going to class 10 and I am finding that in all the competitive exams which I am giving I am getting good ranks for Maths and science.
But  my ranks goes down in the FTRE exams conducted by FIITJEE just due to getting bad marks in the IQ paper. A teacher told me that I can better it by practicing  such questions from some books.
So please someone could help me


----------



## Niilesh (Mar 24, 2012)

I am also giving FTRE for 11th(tommorow)

I would give the same advice practise IQ quesions
try their sample paper

try to study everything with a different approach 
try to find logic/reason behind everything
like why is CSA of cone is pi x radius x slant height?
This may improve your IQ


----------



## vaibhav23 (Mar 24, 2012)

^You are giving entrance exam.
BTW where will you take admission and in which course.
Could you mail me some sample papers and I have thought of practicing a mental ability book which I found in flipkart.
Since I am studying in ICSE board the maths is not as good as that of CBSE.
So I have bought R.D. Sharma mathematics and started practicing it and I think it is much better than my ICSE book
Any other suggestions


----------



## Niilesh (Mar 24, 2012)

^I will take PINNACLE course
R.D. sharma is the best book overall for maths
one more good book for maths(not for IQ) is P.K. Garg 
there was one more but i forgot

I didn't knew ICSE board maths is at lower level than CBSE
Their Science and SSt are at higher level

For FTRE sample paper go to this link
FIITJEE LIMITED-FORUM FOR IIT-JEE
Enter the Registration Number and Web Access Code you got, it will give you the paper


----------



## vaibhav23 (Mar 25, 2012)

^Wish I was a CBSE school student.
The level of maths is not very low but they teach maths slowly which means that what CBSE teaches in class 9,ICSE teaches in class 10.
But Science and SST are harder


----------



## AcceleratorX (Mar 29, 2012)

It doesn't matter anyway because everything taught upto 12th is basically not even scratching the surface. Just pass 12th and focus on competitive exams.


----------



## sntshkmr60 (May 24, 2012)

As far as reasoning questions are concerned, install any GNOME operating system (e.g. Ubuntu) and play *gbrainy*.


----------



## vaibhav23 (May 25, 2012)

^thanks
Any windows software for reasoning
are there any good books for practicing reasoning questions


----------

